# Lifting things onto the bench?



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

As I was working on my thickness sander today, I realized getting it on and off the bench was not easy task. I find as I get older, lifting and bending is not quit as easy as it used to be. I'm not old enough yet that it slows me down, but it does start me thinking.

I found myself standing it on one leg, walking it to the bench, getting one side on and lifting it up. Now, minor scratches on this doesn't matter, but when your working on a more delicate project, you need to be more careful.

So my question is, how do you deal with this type of situation? Do you just work on it on the floor once its together or *What do you do?*


----------



## bhog (Jan 13, 2011)

A rope and pulley from the rafters will help alot.


----------



## affyx (Jan 1, 2008)

here's something i've considered, but haven't done yet http://www.harborfreight.com/gambrel-and-pulley-hoist-99758.html


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I haven't found the ropes and pulleys all that great for woodworking projects. JC, I use something similar to hang my deer, it works well for that.


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

Its probably a matter of getting your shop situated for optimum ease of 
your work flow. And also acquiring some special material handling helpers.

Every shop is different and we all have our own shop issues and yours dealing with heavy material is probably a common one.

Maybe start thinking about helper carts, special material handling setups, and especially work flow.

For example, is your lumber storage situated in such a way that if facilates the initial handling and milling
without carrying it across the shop ?

For rough cut lumber I would suggest that if possible have it close by to 
your machines that you will use first. Perhaps the jointer. And if possible have the sander maybe near the out feed of your jointer . Rollers and out feed tables are helpful too.

They sell heavy material handling carts at Harbor Freight that are hydraulic. The light duty one will lift 500 lbs about belt high or higher if I'm not mistaken. The heavy duty one will lift 1000 lbs.

You could build a mobile horizonal dolly or infeed table long enough to support larger longer pieces about the height of your tools. Just wheel it to the machine and set it up on the infeed. Then use it to transport the piece to the next machine.

There are a lot of material handling ideas out there from breaking down large sheet material to maneuvering large sheets and material around the shop and lifting up to and onto your saws and such.

The overhead hoists set up on some kind of x ,y track would also elimate alot of lifting provided there is room overhead .

Here are those carts I was talking about.

http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=Hydraulic+Cart


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

You can build a ramp off the side of the workbench.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I have a little 1/4 ton ratchet chain hoist I got from HF.
This hoist, attached to a chain over the rafter is perfect for lifting heavies.

Got it on sale for about $40 with a coupon. Think it is on sale right now; if not it will be in a couple of months.

Much easier to work with than a cable type com-a-long.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Ron, the question is *What do you do?*

Work flow is for speed and ease of operation, not heavy lifting.

My lumber storage is typically in my attic. Not ideal, but it is what it is and its not going to change any time soon. Carrying a piece of 2 of lumber is not the issue, and since its a hobby, I'm not usually in any time crunch. Not that I want to waste time, there are just some things that are not going to change.

I like the hydraulic cart idea, but would want to hear of somebody who has used it in their woodworking shop before I even thought about buying one.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Brandon, I've used temporary ramps. I'd be tripping over a permanent one.

Michael, how high are your ceilings.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

My shop is in the drive-in basement, behind the garage. I built my house with a couple extra rows of blocks so I have a minimum 8'-6" ceiling. That little hoist I referred to is only about 12" hook to hook. It's made to carry in your tool box, but I use it all the time. I have put a pipe through a couple of holes in two joists and gained an extra 8" or so. Doing it like that I put the ratchet end on the load, at the bottom, and ratchet it up the chain.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

thanks, I'll look into that.


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

Guess if you don't you see how efficient work flow and ease of operation equates to not doing as much heavy lifting, then don't know what to tell you.

What I do is try to make things as simple as I can. I need a 4×8 sheet , i have them cut it down before I bring it home. I haven't built many larger projects so I only offered up some suggestions.


----------



## Thalweg (Jan 27, 2009)

I use a cheap Harbor Frieght shop crane (cherry picker) for really heavy stuff. Ceiling lifting wouldn't work well in my shop. The problem with a cherry picker is the storage space.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

i'm so old and decrepit that I forgot! One good trick might be having moving type blankets/pads on hand and some stretch bindings to hold the blanket in place while moving the workpiece. It also sometimes helpful to have one as a nice soft layer under the workpiece on the bench. As for the heaviness issue, a table with a drop leaf top and with wheels could be handy to help moving the pieces around above bending height.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Don ^ I feel for ya, Getting Old Just changes the Perspective, Old Timers call it Maturity/Seasoning/Experience…


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Build this. Put a metal pin in a hole on your bench to where you can take it on and off. You see these things on truck beds.









Get help from the neighbors kids, bribe them with candy
Work out more.


----------



## jackthelab (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't have photos, but I have seen a garage door opener mounted vertically on a frame. Craziest thing but it works. The guy who does my repair work on mowers and tillers uses this. There is a wooden deck that the piece sits on and the garage door opener lifts it up. I know it sounds crazy but I have seen it lift a full size 5 hp front tine tiller. I wish I have photos of that to share. But, something to think about.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

For lifting machinery (mostly onto bases and stands) I use
an overhead chainfall hoist hung from the ceiling.

Generally I don't lift anything much heavier than a
motor onto a bench… so 80 lbs or so is about the
limit I'll generally do. With heavier furniture and
casework, I generally set up an assembly table - 
the bench is reserved for working boards and 
sub-assemblies.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Don, I just bought an engine hoist today. Gotta get that new table saw out of the truck…

But I also plan to use the mobile lift for moving heavy stuff in ths shop from now on.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Don if you have alot of floor space ))
use a giraf hoist … they use them in garages for takeing engines out of cars

or you can use one of those cards/tables on wheels with a saxing undercarriage 
and slide the item over to the table

Dennis


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

A strong son or son-in-law.
Or a wife from Bulgaria?


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

economical solution: pulleys.
easiest way: electric hoist systems
mobile way: engine hoist systems

my way? bending the knees, lifting heavy item up to something 1/2 way to the height. ensure no vertebrae popped out of place and take a breather. continue 2nd 1/2.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

I usually take a few deep breaths and lift the damn thing where it needs to go. Like you though, I am becoming more cautious as I get older. Although I didn't know it at the time, I damaged my shoulder a couple of months ago lifting a box full of steel marquee poles. It is taking forever to heal properly.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm 66, 2 spine operations and the party is pretty much over on the Atlas impersonations.
When I was 40 I was indestructible. Then when I was 54 I changed a tire on my daughters car, and the "Man" I was decided to "discus" throw it 15 feet into the trunk. Blew out L4-L5 and as a result have watched my physical prowess deteriorate exponentially.
You guys doing the lifting better be careful. It can happen in a heartbeat. The real sad thing is my golf drives are 50 yards shorter. It sucks
I'm sure age has nothing to do with it. HA!


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

I concur with the cherry picker comment. I have used them for several tasks to include unloading a 1,000+ pound 12in jointer over the side rail of my trailer. They push out of the way and the legs fold up so you don't trip over them. My father in law actually attached an extension and made a panel lift for covering his shop ceiling. I can't remember my photobucket account info or I would attach a pic of the jointer hanging in the air.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I use a lift cart that I bought at a budget auto supply for $120 and added a wood top to make it bigger and it works great for moving large things up and down and from bench to bench.


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

For heavy tools I got 2 sets of adjustable shelves and set one shelf on each to the same height as the mobile cart I use. I can slide the V-Drum sander, Proformax, planer, etc. onto the cart. I use the tool on the cart. The only problem was that the shelves was wire and the bottom of the tools so I added a 1/4" hardboard and now the tools slide from the mobile work cart to their shelf.

For sheet goods, I like a1Jim's cart idea.


----------



## Oldelm (Jun 11, 2012)

Don W You are right about this gets to be an issue. For myself I am really limited in the lifting area. I have down sized my tools and equipment because of it. I am lucky that I can get some help when I need it and I make an effort not to abuse the requests for help. I do brake down work on saw horses and get it to a size I can handle to the bench. I use tailed tools because they are usually lighter. I don't use MDF because of the weight. My bench is higher than normal so I don't have to bend. I set my work up so I can push straight into it and not off to one side. The tools that others use like portable thickness planers I don't have any longer because of the inability to lift them. I still love the woodworking and keep doing it. It just takes longer because I can only go an hour or so at it. A couple of my younger neighbors are really helpful and they appreciate me being able to help them with my knowledge about fixing things around their houses and the occasional loan of a tool. I would suggest checking out engine hoists, and those lightweight aluminum car ramps and everything on it's own stand if you have room. You can't start too soon preparing for what is inevitable for most all of us.


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

Don, I totally understand your concerns, I have poped by back several times where I could only move around by crawling on my hands and knees…. That sucks…. A 13in sander is some heavy stuff. So get something to help you, those hydralic lifts work, just get something. Since I have a forklift that saves my back now.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

This might work for ya


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

A1 and others have mentioned this idea and I thought ND2ELK did a nice review and photos of what works well for him…..........................


----------



## rossboyle52 (Dec 31, 2012)

From time to time I actually employ my bride to help me with an over weight piece. I use felt padding or old bath towel's a lot to slide my work around on the bench, table saw and floor. Being a UPS driver for so many years, I have gotten accustomed to using leverage for moving bulky/heavy items. Also my wife has a dog crate cart that she uses for dog shows with 3" wheels that works great for transporting cabinets etc. from the shop to the van.
Unfortunately there are no teens in my neighborhood to bribe for help and all 3 of my children are grown up and gone. Closest one lives in Illinois.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I really appreciate all the responses. There are some good idea's coming out of them. I already have a lot of rolling dollies and will probably start thinking about the Hydraulic carts.

I like some of the overhead lift idea's as well. Its got me thinking of some kind of track going Diagonal over the bench.

Keep the idea's coming. I'm sure it will be useful to more than just me!


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

I have been helping a friend in his shop the past few weeks, and he has one of those hydraulic lift carts that
has made it easy to move lots of boards from one work station to the next. He also has a little joe battery
operated fork lift that he got from a salvage yard for nothing and rehabed that does not take up much space
and makes a dandy work bench and makes lifting anything real easy. In my own shop I just rely on the usual
guy with a strong back and weak mind to move things.


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

Hydraulic cart retro fitted with an "oversize counter top" that serves as an out feed for the TS.
Adjustable, so it could serve other purposes. Wild life processing?


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I have given up taking chances too. I used to just muscle anything around, but I find, at 64 years old, things are getting tougher and I dont heal like I used to. I hauled my Dewalt 735 planer downstairs and into the shop some years ago without asking for help, and ended up blowing out a hernia that I had repaired some years before.

Best to ask for help or use the lifts/hoists others have talked about. I hate to even store heavy things under the machine tables anymore since its a pain to drag them out and lift them up on the bench. I would rather put them on mobile stands if I can find the room.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I guess I really need to look into the cart. Thanks for the link back to ND2ELK post Mike (redryder)!


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

There are motor cycle lift carts that could do double duty…
DanK


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

I like the idea of that lift cart suggested by Jim but these things take up valuable space. I'm still at an age when I still want to try and lift it but the realisation that I may not be able to is not that far off.

I'm not sure how I would do it as I don't like working on the floor, maybe the lift cart is the way to go?

Good luck in any case


----------



## rossboyle52 (Dec 31, 2012)

I like the idea of the Chinook. (DKV's Post) Wonder how much it would cost to rent one for an hour! "LOL"


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Once I am done with my workbench, I am going to tackle the same problem and build an assembly table. I not only have a problem with heavy stuff, I am on the short side so I have a problem with tall stuff as well. I am going to use a motorcycle/ATV lift for the base of the table. That way I can drop the table down so I only have to lift the work about 6 to 8 inches. After that I can raise it to a comfortable working height.

For moving around super heavy shop stuff, I use my engine hoist.


----------

